# Cub Cadet is Junk. Can catch Fire



## Beviesbits

I have a 2 year old Cub Cadet LT1045 which was under the original manufacturer's warranty. It caught on fire after a short period of use. Though the machine is a total loss, I'm glad nobody got hurt. I can't tell you how many times my toddler son sat on this tractor pretending to drive and making little brrrrr sounds. Thank goodness he wasn't on it when it burst into flames cause it went up quick. A cheap plastic hood over a hot engine and exhaust is just an accident waiting to happen. Please keep this in mind in anyone else has this tractor...also watch where you store it! Cub Cadet has refused to honor their warranty and is insisting I should call my insurance agent...it's not my insurance company's fault. Cub Cadet has gone down hill ever since MTD has taken them over. Don't buy one of these tractors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your machine. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## rsmith335

My neibor had a new motor cycle and caught fire and burned his house to the ground. The Fire Marshall said the battery shorted out and started the fire.


----------



## snowman17

I hate the MTD cubs. I bought one used off of a neighbor with 200 hrs on it. It has been nothing but a headache:

First the seat came off, then a fuse holder failed, then the lights quit, then part of the hood assembly broke, then I found the plug for the ignition switch had partially melted from the short-circuit in the lights, and the bagger has never worked right.:dazed:

I will never buy a cub made by MTD again, although I want a pre-MTD cub.


----------



## IH farm boy

unfortunatley , they all have problems especially the cheap ones from the big stores , i know some green ones that have burned up and others , the plastic part is kind of industry wide have you been under the hood of your car ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

IH farm boy said:


> unfortunatley , they all have problems especially the cheap ones from the big stores , i know some green ones that have burned up and others , the plastic part is kind of industry wide have you been under the hood of your car ?


John Deeres certainly do NOT catch on fire! Do not click this link... How to cook a Deere | David's Farm Blog


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Yup! That one will cost some money!


----------



## snowman17

After seeing the poor quality of consumer products I am totally for buying older equipment and fixing them up. When I do buy new, I look for commercial grade at reputable dealers first. They tend to be built a little better (cast iron sleeves, ect)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

snowman17 said:


> After seeing the poor quality of consumer products I am totally for buying older equipment and fixing them up. When I do buy new, I look for commercial grade at reputable dealers first. They tend to be built a little better (cast iron sleeves, ect)


But sooooo expensive and sometimes still crap too! Older is better in my opinion.


----------



## Mickey

IMO, the problem initiates from the consumer. They expect a Caddy at Yugo prices. Only way the mfgr can try and satisfy is to find ways to make them cheaper.

My first GT was bought in 1970, a Bolens which I still have and use. Tractor, mower and tiller = $2k. Avg buyer today is still wanting to pay $2k.

My current rider is a Cub, metal hood, shaft drive for trans and mower, cast iron transaxle. Almost every moving part has either oilite bushings or bearings. Mower deck tips the scale @ 265# and there are a doz zirk fittings for it, spindle bearing are tapered roller bearings, 2 per spindle. All but trouble free. But then I didn't pay $2k for it either. These models are built in the Cub factory not the MTD factory where the big box store models are made.

Not trying to brag but saying if you want something that is reliable and durable you're going to have to pay more than $2k, a lot more.


----------



## IH farm boy

im sticking with the old stuff gives me a excuse to hide in the shop, i have a cc 73 and 70 that need brought to life , i think the 73 is getting hydralics and a three point set up


----------



## rsmith335

Box stores give mgf there own specs, and the products they sell are CRAP. This goes for almost every thing they sell. I don't know why mgf lower their standards, yes I do. The almighty dollar. I think it really hurts the mgf reputations in the long run. I buy through small equipment dealers and they take care of me.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN

Not knowing much about the machines condition prior to the fire, I need to ask, was it EVER cleaned???

I've seen a number of burn units and some were an electrical part failure, but most were from a lack of cleaning and THAT caused them to overheat and or burn out. 

One case in particular was a mower that had run over some blue styrofoam insulation scraps (by accident). The were injested into the engine fan and deposited in the fins. They melted and started to burn. Owner thought it was a warranty fix (NOT!!!). Co rep agreed after we showed him the blue evidence we had.


----------



## irwin

The OP has been on many forums with this story, but still waiting to find out what happened. 

I find it hard to believe Cub Cadet would deny a claim for damages that was caused by a covered item. Call me a skeptic, but what's the whole story here?

If I had a problem that I truly believed was the fault of the manufacturer I'd contact my insurance company and let them verify it with their findings.. then go back to the manufacturer and fight them with more than my word. 

Hopefully you're not bad-mouthing a company for something you forgot to do... like cleaning the mower.



> I've seen a number of burn units and some were an electrical part failure


Did the manufacturer cover the repair in the case of an electrical part failure?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hey Irwin! Glad to read you again!


----------



## irwin

tractor beam said:


> Hey Irwin! Glad to read you again!


:hello::hello: Hey back at you TB. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenFlyer

While on the subject of tractors catching fire, I noticed something on my Dad's John Deere LX188 that may help someone avoid a possible fire in the future. The muffler shielding on the lower front, under the right wind and/or mowing conditions, can fill up with cut grass. I was working on my cousin's JD LT155 and noticed the same thing. My brother has a JD LT133,...same thing. My Dad's LX188 hood has many cracks in it, none from abuse. While looking on the internet for a new/used one, I noticed there were several LX188's that had burned. I am wondering if this muffler shield design could be a cause. One day I was cleaning out the mower deck after using it, and I smelled something burning, along with some smoke coming from the front area of the engine. It was dead grass in the muffler shielding. Any thoughts, comments, or similar experiences appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

'Knock wood' - never had any of my tractors burst into flames - not even the ones leaking gas. 

My cheep/freebie 'normal' machines after ive rebuilt them are totally reliable - best part is most require less then $20 to fix them. I paid $1,500.00 for my '92 white brand new - other then basic repairs and maintence, never really had any serious issues - not bad for an 18 year old tractor thats 90% original- including the motor and paint.... and its still mowing at my folks house.

I know my folks neighbors 1995 Cub has a tendency to literally pack dry grass into the deck cover and blow it nearly everywhere on the machine- thats why dad cleans the entire tractor of grass after every single time he mows thier yard with it ( all 4 acres). Good machine, just high maintence - and its a 'genuine' Cub - not an MTD either...

Not just Cubs burst into flames - Craftsman, JD and Cubs....


----------



## Mouse

Well I have a LTX1046 VT and I just can't C how it could catch fire. Here let me tell you about a plastic gas can I had in the back of my truck, I was working w a generator in the back of my truck, the gas can was back there and moved right infront of the exhaust. I was working and never knew anything was up. I finished my job and went to turn the generator off, I saw the gas can w/ a huge hole in it, it had melted!! I didn't know what to do but let it explode.......I stood back.....waiting......nothing..then I realized the gas can was there for how long? Well long enough for a hole to burn thru the plastic......I ran up grabed the can and gave it a good toss, about 15', never caught fire. I would like to know how it happens, it has to be electrical...right?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Most fires i think are caused by dry grass built up around a moving part/muffler. 

I mowed the yard with my 2003 murray about a year ago - had the tank nearly full of gas - by the time i was done about 2 hours later ( mowed and areated the yard )- tank was down to about 1/4 full- being my yard is only 1/3 of an acre - i looked around and noticed the fuel line had been leaking the whole time right up near the motor- it never gave a hint of starting on fire.


----------



## Cublover

snowman17 said:


> After seeing the poor quality of consumer products I am totally for buying older equipment and fixing them up. When I do buy new, I look for commercial grade at reputable dealers first. They tend to be built a little better (cast iron sleeves, ect)


My newest truck is a 1991 Dodge and my newest car is a 1997 Subaru. I have owned both of them for over 8 years. My newest tractor is a 1967.
My neighbor and I were discussing the 'Win the Lottery' plan.
His plan was to buy a NEW truck. My plan was to spend $2,500 on both of my 'old' trucks. (the second truck is a 1987 GMC).
I have watched him spend HUNDREDS of dollars and DAYS trying to get his '04' Ford to hit on 8 cylenders.
My old 318 in the Dodge and the 305 in the GMC have been hitting on all 8 with the same sparkplugs that they had when his truck was BUILT!!
I have new sparkplugs, but if it ain't broke, DON'T FIX it!!
As far as the Subaru, I put gas in it and wash it, fill the windshield washer fluid and go to work.


----------



## farmertim

I know this is an old thread but it must be said.
preventative maintenance is a great thing, before I start my Tractor I check the oil levels, the coolant level, the fuel (bleeding the air from the injectors is a pain) the tires are ok and the Brakes work.
by runing my eye over the unit I am checking for things that could cause me a problem. often when I am operating my Tractor I am running for a couple or three hours, pleanty of time for one small item to fail and cause untold dollars worth of damage.
Oh and I check the Murray mower out as well the same way, sfter all it is she who must be kept happy who operates that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Plus, it's just a great idea to keep a fire exstinguisher on board the tractor as well. After a close call, I know I sure do.


----------



## billd64

*cub cadet fire*



Beviesbits said:


> I have a 2 year old Cub Cadet LT1045 which was under the original manufacturer's warranty. It caught on fire after a short period of use. Though the machine is a total loss, I'm glad nobody got hurt. I can't tell you how many times my toddler son sat on this tractor pretending to drive and making little brrrrr sounds. Thank goodness he wasn't on it when it burst into flames cause it went up quick. A cheap plastic hood over a hot engine and exhaust is just an accident waiting to happen. Please keep this in mind in anyone else has this tractor...also watch where you store it! Cub Cadet has refused to honor their warranty and is insisting I should call my insurance agent...it's not my insurance company's fault. Cub Cadet has gone down hill ever since MTD has taken them over. Don't buy one of these tractors.


Ahh I have dealt with similar in NYS.... that is their way of getting out of replacing it... You don't have to accept that answer... 

Not sure of your state. but as a paralegal I have looked up NYS laws, and now know what insurance carriers can do to me, and waht is implied or not in equipment warranties:fineprint

Dont accept the response, and send them everything with an attached return receipt green card from post office..... which proves they received it as it was signed for

good luck, drop a note if need my help

Bill


----------



## xtimbert

Sometime when you have a free day to fool with, spend it playing with gasoline--not really--and anyone taking that literally probably has a yard full of charred carcasses. 
Gas has some interesting things about it. As some of the posters here have touched on:

*Gas always needs a spark or flame, to set it ablaze. That said, I defy someone to come up with a reliable way to light gasoline with a cigarette. Puddle of gas, damp with gas, bathtub full of gas--they will all extinguish a tossed butt. *

* Heat in the form of radiant, even astonishingly hot, won't light gas either. A spark, or another flame, even at a fairly surprising distance, is what it takes.

*Factory batteries in cars, trucks, lawn equipment--are all crap. Yes, they can short out. Yes, when they short out, you get a fountain of high energy sparks--the kind that can light anything combustible. Don't know what the problem with putting a good battery in something that costs some serious bucks, (a tractor that costs 2K new is a toy. Something that costs less than that is a joke), but maybe it has more to do with how the batteries are stored and treated, while waiting to be sold with new equipment.

*Dry grass can be set on fire by mufflers, and poorly adjusted belts. How much dry grass is getting a free ride around in your tractor?

The original poster of this thread, is long on hysteria and slander, and really short on anything that sounds like detail facts. Dude, even if you are telling the truth, you need to look at how you write and communicate. With that style, your credibility is zero. A picture of the tractor after it burns, is almost useless for determining what happened. If you have a recent picture of it being used, (what real tractor owner doesn't have that on hand), that would be FAR more useful, so an impartial onlooker, could tell how you took care of the equipment. At least, a good idea of how you took care of it...

All of this, in my opinion.


----------



## Cublover

irwin said:


> The OP has been on many forums with this story, but still waiting to find out what happened.
> 
> I find it hard to believe Cub Cadet would deny a claim for damages that was caused by a covered item. Call me a skeptic, but what's the whole story here?
> 
> If I had a problem that I truly believed was the fault of the manufacturer I'd contact my insurance company and let them verify it with their findings.. then go back to the manufacturer and fight them with more than my word.
> 
> Hopefully you're not bad-mouthing a company for something you forgot to do... like cleaning the mower.
> 
> 
> Did the manufacturer cover the repair in the case of an electrical part failure?


 My oldest CC caught fire tuesday! It had so much grass clippings ran through the fan that the head fins were covered. I saw flames and sparks flying. I opened the hood and saw what was going on, so I started it again and added throttle!
It blew the flames out, then chunks of hot sparks, then it quit smoking. I closed the hood and finished mowing. Now I'm trying to figure out what kind of air box I can build to keep the area clean. That is the second time it has happened.
When you mow really high grass, that crap gets into everything! I 'frequently' get into grass that is up to the hood top!(since I mow stuff for the city and the State)
They don't pay me to do it, but I get to use the land if I clean it.
The Cub never fails!


----------



## Country Boy

I'd wager that most lawnmower fires are caused by grass and buildup under the engine shroud. Every one I have seen that has burned is covered in grass clippings. We had an Ariens in the shop that a guy had bought from the previous owner already burned. He had me replace the engine shrouds, hood, ignition coil, etc that had melted. Engine ran fine. There was evidence of a mouse nest in the engine cooling fins. Doesn't hurt to blow out under the shroud every once in a while to keep that area clean. A compressor works great for this, or just remove the shroud and use a leaf blower or something. Maintenance is key, and its more than just checking the oil every once in a while and topping it off with gas. Hell, we have a lot of customers that won't even check the oil. They always seem to be the folks having issues with their new machines and demanding warranty work for careless actions on their part.


----------



## Cublover

Country Boy said:


> I'd wager that most lawnmower fires are caused by grass and buildup under the engine shroud. Every one I have seen that has burned is covered in grass clippings. We had an Ariens in the shop that a guy had bought from the previous owner already burned. He had me replace the engine shrouds, hood, ignition coil, etc that had melted. Engine ran fine. There was evidence of a mouse nest in the engine cooling fins. Doesn't hurt to blow out under the shroud every once in a while to keep that area clean. A compressor works great for this, or just remove the shroud and use a leaf blower or something. Maintenance is key, and its more than just checking the oil every once in a while and topping it off with gas. Hell, we have a lot of customers that won't even check the oil. They always seem to be the folks having issues with their new machines and demanding warranty work for careless actions on their part.


 Got my vote! Randy's Grandpap gave him a 11 HP Statesman last week. The machine had been replaced as a mower, but was used to pull a trailer. 
We did an complete check before putting it into service. It has been stored in the barn since last fall. The 'mouse house' we found under the shroud would have burned quite a while! Mice are amazing. They can carry a LOT of stuff through a very small hole.


----------



## Country Boy

Cublover said:


> Got my vote! Randy's Grandpap gave him a 11 HP Statesman last week. The machine had been replaced as a mower, but was used to pull a trailer.
> We did an complete check before putting it into service. It has been stored in the barn since last fall. The 'mouse house' we found under the shroud would have burned quite a while! Mice are amazing. They can carry a LOT of stuff through a very small hole.


Good to hear you caught that nest. Most folks just drag their machines out of the shed, check the gas, and fire it up. Or, if it doesn't start, then they bring it to me and I drain out all the accumulated water and crap gas out of the carburetor/fuel tank and give the unit a good once over in the process. I never let a unit leave my shop without a quick check over because you never know when you will see it again, and whether the customer will bother to check things out. If I find minor stuff, I just fix it. If there are major or soon to be major issues, I always call the customer and explain the situation and then let them decide if they want to fix it or not.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I dragged my dad's 88 MTD out of the shed after 2 years of sitting - this is what i found :










I knew it was going to need a good going over/cleaning tho . Took all of 5 minutes with a screw driver and a air hose to clean it.


----------



## Cublover

Country Boy said:


> Good to hear you caught that nest. Most folks just drag their machines out of the shed, check the gas, and fire it up. Or, if it doesn't start, then they bring it to me and I drain out all the accumulated water and crap gas out of the carburetor/fuel tank and give the unit a good once over in the process. I never let a unit leave my shop without a quick check over because you never know when you will see it again, and whether the customer will bother to check things out. If I find minor stuff, I just fix it. If there are major or soon to be major issues, I always call the customer and explain the situation and then let them decide if they want to fix it or not.


I was making the 'city's hay' again today. Dry conditions, high weeds. Guess what!?!
It did it AGAIN!! I thought that all the 'stuff' burned out with last months fire! BIG surprise! It 'lit off again this evening! I opened the hood, reved the engine as the sparks flew. Made sure that the sparks didn't hit anything 'important', till stuff cooled down. She sleeps tonite OUTSIDE with the hood open!

Ya GOTTA make sure that the grass clippings are cleared from the engine!!
This puppy 'burned' less than a month ago. That tells me that ANY machine that is used to cut dry grass can BURN! Blow out the 'fins' if you have a lot of work to do, or watch your machine fry!
I have NEVER had a mower catch fire before! My Cub' has done it 2 times in a month! (But I have been 'mean' to it!) It didn't 'burn' while working. It waited till I 'idled' it, while moving my truck to finish. Then I saw sparks blowing out, then flames! I reved it up and the fire flew, but didn't do any 'harm' (again)


----------



## Mickey

I'm also a believer in including in reg PM checking for grass and debris in the cooling ducting and fins. Freq is dependent on conditions and tractor design.

Undertook this chore last week on the Cub. Been some time but found very little in the way of grass clippings. Doubt if in amounted to 2 oz in vol. While I was at it decided to pull the bottom air filter mount off and check below. Never have had this part off in the 8 yrs I've had the tractor. More caked on dirt than I was expecting but noting to get concerned over. Worst item was the carb, about an eigth inch caked on it but was dry and powdery. Took the air nozzle to the area and even got down to using a pr of long nosed needle noise pliers to get to the tiny stuff that was out of reach.

Got the feeling that the engine was running quieter but don't see how that was real. Just wishful thinking over knowing things were cleaner in the out of the way places.

The old JD 318 seemed to collect a lot more grass clippings than the Cub but I think much of that was due to the design. Cub's cooling air comes in through a screen just below the steering wheel.


----------

